# Flexible frigde magnets



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi! Where can i buy blank flexible fridge magnets that i can sublimate with my Ricoh GX and heatpress, i have only find one place in europe and they are out of stock.

There must be many more, but i cant find, help..!!


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

You can sublimate Sublidecal, and water apply it to a sheet of magnet material. then they can be cut down to size with a paper cutter.


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

Okey, i`ll have to chect that..!

Is there a non flexible material with magnet included, easy way, you dont need cutter..?

Just print and sublimate and its there, with no magnet sticking in back somewhere?

"You can sublimate Sublidecal, and water apply it to a sheet of magnet material."

Why there is not that kind of product, Sublidecal with magnet on back and cut in shape, just print and press, mayby stupid question..!!

Mayby i could print photos from my lab and apply that to magnetic sticker, thats easier but..!!


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

I ordered flexible magnetic sheet with sticker.

But where can i find cutters, id-size and round ones in europe. Ebay is full of die pvc cutters, but all in China, is there supplier in europe?

And will that simple cutter work with magnetic sheet..?


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

I was told by my supplier that the flexible magnet sheets won't work well with sublimation because the heat press will de magnify the magnetic sheet.

I wanted to then use the claria ink to print directly onto the magnetic sheet but they told me in their experiments with this exact situation that the claria ink would run when it came in contact with water.

the above posted idea of sublidecal is something I am going to look into. I am also researching printing with claria ink on the magnetic sheet and then laminating it.


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

Heat pressing would also be so slooow.!!

It thing that i start to print photos with my sublimation Mitsubishi Kiosk, cutter is on the way..

Passport hand cutters just cuts 0.5mm sheet + photo nice, but with table cutter with arm is ok..

Next time i order little more thicker sheet, mayby 1.5mm.


----------

